# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ervaringen met Dr. Janssen en Dr. Luc Damen gevraagd

## manuelam

Hallo allemaal, 
ik heb vandaag een afspraak gemaakt bij Dr Damen. Hij schijnt te opereren in de Wellness kliniek in Genk. Ik wil een buikwand correctie en dijlift laten uitvoeren. Is er iemand die ervaring heeft met deze dokter of in combinatie met de kliniek in Genk??
Is er mogelijk iemand die dezelfde ingreep of een van beide heeft laten uitvoeren? Graag je ervaringen.

Groetjes manuelam

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte en succes met je zoektocht naar een geschikte arts (en operatie natuurlijk  :Wink: )!!

----------


## manuelam

Hallo Agnes,
Ik heb op 20 september een afspraak bij Dr Janssen in Oisterwijk, ben erg nieuwsgierig naar en de persoon Dr Janssen en naar de mogelijkheden. Ik weet wel alles is mogelijk maar zelf ben ik toch wel erg kritisch zowel wat de arts betreft als de hele omgeving. Het is een vrij behoorlijke ingreep en ik wil er toch beter uitkomen dan ik erin ging. Ik zal je op de hoogte blijven houden en mogelijk zijn er mensen die reeds een dijbeenlift hebben laten doen die me ook wat over de ingreep kunnen vertellen.
Groetjes,
Manuela

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal de titel aanpassen.. wie weet krijg je dan ook reacties (hopelijk positieve  :Wink: ) over Dr Janssen !
Xx Ag

----------


## manuelam

Dank je,

Groetjes,
Manuela

----------


## poppie

Ik heb 10 jaar geleden een liposuctie laten doen aan mijn benen bij Luc Damen awel ik moet zeggen het was zeer goed gegaan, ik had kledingsmaat 42, nu heb ik maat 38. Ik kan niks slechts over die dokter zeggen, ik raad iedereen aan om bij hem te gaan,dat is mijn persoonlijke ervaring. Volgende maand laat ik bij Dokter Luc Damen een liposuctie doen aan mijn buik en ik kijk er al naar uit.

----------


## DWO222

Hallo, ik heb 2 weken geleden een borstlifting ondergaan bij dr Luc Damen op aanraden van verschillende vriendinnen die daar ook geweest waren en ik moet zeggen ben 100% tevreden van de dokter en van de naverzorging.
Maar ja hij is en blijft een mens, dus diegene die niet tevreden waren zullen spijtig wel een reden gehad hebben.

----------


## DoubtLady

Hoi, 

ik vroeg me af of je uiteindelijk bij Dr Damen terecht bent gekomen of niet.

Groetjes,

----------


## DoubtLady

Ik ben vandaag voor een eerste consult naar Welness Kliniek geweest en wel bij Dr Damen voor een Tummy Tuck of totale buikwand correctie! 
Ik heb even zitten googlen en kan slechts 1 afrading over Dr Damen vinden.
Hebben jullie ervaring met deze Dr. Graag jullie input.
Ik hoor het graag van jullie, mijn operatie is op 22 oktober 2012

----------

